# Proof Of The Omega/titus Connection



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Here it is..the proof we all were waiting for

Ebay ID 200272156790.

Brilliant...certainly convinces me!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

superb! It must be true


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll be watching that


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PhilM said:


> I'll be watching that


I already was :lol:


----------

